
Omega-3 Fish Oil Can Be as Effective for Attention as ADHD Drugs - bdev12345
https://scitechdaily.com/omega-3-fish-oil-can-be-as-effective-for-attention-as-adhd-drugs/
======
anoncake
"...but only among those with low levels of omega-3 in their blood."

ADHD probably isn't a single disorder but multiple that share symptoms,
similarly to how everything was Fever in the middle ages. Looks like omega-3
deficiency is one of them.

